# Telephone Calls from Attorneys



## stlbill511 (Aug 25, 2013)

An attorney wants to talk to the doctor over the phone about a case that the doctor will be doing a deposition on.  The attorney's office asked what the fee would be to talk to the doctor on the phone about the case before the deposition.  Would like to see if anyone knows what the fee should be for this?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 26, 2013)

I can tell you that "our" practice has set fees. We charge $750.00 an hour. So if the attorney states he just wants a 15 minute phone call. We have a minimum fee of 30 minutes.  We have never had an attorneys office not want to pay that amount. 

Good luck. You may want to check your states guidelines as well.


----------



## stlbill511 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you.  This helps a lot.  What do you charge for depositions or is that 750 an hour also?   Do you charge more for a video deposition?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 26, 2013)

We charge the same for all. $750.00 an hour. And we receive funds prior to the depo. We have actually been burned by an attorney for payment. Imagine that!


----------

